# 42" Panasonic Viera 42S1



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,

My local Best Buy has a 42" Panasonic Viera 42S1 open box on sale for $599. Any thoughts on this television? The picture quality looked great but I am hearing the Panasonic Viera's have a lot of problems with their black levels. 

I'm trying to find a 1080p television atleast 40" for under $700.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Even with the black level increases that some have reported the Panasonics are still fine looking sets. I was not aware that the S series sets had reports of the problem.


----------

